# Dell Inspiron 15R 5537(Late 2013) : Review and Benchmarks !



## AbhMkh (Feb 19, 2014)

I posted the review on some other section of the forum,so giving a link in the right section.


*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/laptops-netbooks/181484-dell-inspiron-15r-5537-review-benchmarks.html


Cheers!
Abhijit


----------



## simon7234 (Mar 20, 2014)

This is really an awesome peace but being a game freak I would like to go for a gaming PC instead of this by adding a few more amount to same.


----------

